# List of game which can be hunted with a slingshot?



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

My first post in the hunting section.

I was a keen slingshot hunter but I had to stop due to a few reasons. One being restriction and law.

I'm intersted again, this time, if I need to pay a small fee to hunt small game on a private huting land, I'll do so if possible. There are a few deer hunting land locally which I'm not sure the owner will be agreeable to allow me hunting with a slingshot during their yearly off season, I'll ask. They have a good stock of Hares, partridge and guinea fools, bats and other birds.

So can we start a list of game that realistically can be kill humanely with a slingshot?

I have not shot a hare before with a slingshot but from what I've read about rabbit, it can be done.....

My personal experience and from other hunters locally,

Please chip in!

Hares
Partridges
Bats (some considered as pest here)
Water fowl
Doves
Wild Ducks


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I would be interested to hear what you guys around the world hunt with a Slingshot.

Kevin.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I have hunted various species with my slingshot..

Doves, ground doves aka (inca doves), Pigeons, Quail to name a few
various other types of birds like crissal thrashers and other sorts I found while in Mexico and others here in the States.

I have hunted bullfrogs killed with slingshot (stones), snakes (poisonous water snakes) and rattlers
turtles (while in the water, you only see the head) various lizards ( I was a dumb kid then)

Rabbits ( my favorite) 

Crabs on the rocks (yummy) 

Note: all that I have killed with a slingshot have 99% been killed with stones of some kind be they crushed slate or round and oval stones. To me lead and steel balls are a novel thing.

Nico


----------



## pocketpoacher (Sep 5, 2011)

You shouldn't really hunt deer with a slingshot I think. It would be too risky as you could just injure the animal before it managed to get away. Get a hunting rifle if you want to hunt deer. PP


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Pocketpoacher, No worries, I've no intention to hunt deer. Sorry, if I've explained it wrongly in my description. Just the small game stock on the deer grounds.

Nico, thanks for your input. I've hunted mostly birds with stones, for tougher prey I've used lead.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Squirrel (or any small rodent)

Really, I think it's all in the size of the animal, the band set, and ammo used. With a good head shot, you could probably kill small dogs, but you might get bitten on the behind.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

This is a true story.

About 10yrs ago, I went in a shop on the Strand in London, I saw a Barnett pro Diablo. I convinced myself I need one of these! That was about 25 quid at the time. The tall stocky guy in the shop was friendly and he look at me asking: what will you do with that? Hunting I replied and told him where I was from! He then said: Hunting 'Monkeys' are you?!? I was surprised and answered: No, that would be game birds! He replied: That's too powerful for the job!

I bought it and never hunted with it, still there and he kindly gave me for free a set of bands and 2 additional stabilisers for free! The bands he gave me is still here, vaccumed pack red bands meant for the cobra but still would fit on the Diablo.

We do have a lot of monkeys here but a foreign company showed interest in them to be exploited in Labs abroad!


----------



## TheBathGnome (Mar 30, 2011)

Where are you Jacktrevally? Mauritius?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm indeed.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

man! is the best play thing,funny thing they run out of breath LMAO


----------



## TheBathGnome (Mar 30, 2011)

You're indeed?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I'm from Mtius...


----------



## TheBathGnome (Mar 30, 2011)

Just messing with ya! Cool. I used to share a flat with a Mauritian guy here in Bristol UK. He was studying at the Uni and was called Bilal. I'd love to know what he's up to now?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Have you tried to look him up on facebook?


----------



## TheBathGnome (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, thing is I can't remember his surname for the life of me. I hope he is happy and well and successful in what he does. He was doing some experiments with crayfish and their nervous system at university, as the crayfish has the most similar nervous system to humans apparently.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry can't help. May be you could get in touch with him via the university and have his surname from there.


----------



## TheBathGnome (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, its quite a daunting task! Ho-hum!


----------

